# www.p2p-paradies.com



## andy01 (15 März 2007)

Ich habe von SimSeven FZE  W*W.p2p-paradies.com  eine Zahlungsaufvorderung bekommen, leider auch schon von einem Inkassounternehmen (I.D.S. INKASSOMANAGEMENT). 
ES ist möglich das ich da in eine Falle getappt bin, ich habe aber auch schon rausgefunden das die Firma abgemahnt wurde.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich da raus komme und wenn ja wie, danke.


----------



## sascha (15 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.pp2p-paradies.com*



> und wenn ja wie, danke.



Ganz einfach: Lesen, was hier zig-tausendfach geschrieben wurde.


----------



## andy01 (15 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Danke für den Hinweis, mal sehen wie sich die Sache weiterentwickelt.


Gibt es ev. jemand der auch mit  p2p-paradies.com  diese Erfahrung gemacht hat?


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Die  Seite ist hier im Forum noch nicht in Erscheinung getreten, wohl aber das Inkassounternehmen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=176158#post176158
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=187757#post187757
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=180641#post180641

usw....


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

http://lawblog.mcneubert.de/2007/02/09/simseven-fze-und-p2p-paradiescom/
sehr lustig ist es, nach "Simseven FZE" zu googeln

ziemlich weit oben kommt ein Ergebnis "[PDF]Widerrufsrecht: Diese Internet-Seiten sind ein Angebot von ..."
In der Googlebeschreibung steht dazu 





> SIMSEVEN FZE. Geschäftsführer: V* Fr*


seine neue Firma - schon wieder weg?

wenn man sich die pdf allerdings ansieht ("Ersteller: "firstload"), dann steht da:


> Diese Internet-Seiten sind ein Angebot von: SC Adseller Media SRL



Diese Schlamper sind dabei wie immer wenig ordentlich


> Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen für p2p-paradies.com (AGB); *Stand: Oktober 2006*
> § 1 Geltungsbereich
> 1. Die nachstehenden Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) gelten für alle mit der SC Adseller Media SRL, SC Adseller Media SRL, Prislop 6, 300489 Timisoara, Romania (Dienstleister) unter Verwendung der Website  w*w.p2p-paradies.com abgeschlossenen Verträge.


Mist ist das
s.a.
h**p://www.newsletter-online.de/ - damit man weiß, wie der Filz zusammen gehört.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

P.S.: Ich habe übrigens mal gelesen, dass die Bundesnetzagentur etwas gegen überlange 0180-Nummern hat.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=13553

die 0180-Nummer von CNS24, die für dierumänische Firma angegeben wird, ist
0180-*******1468 (14 Cent/Min., CNS24)
und aus diesem Grunde könnte jemand auf die Idee kommen, dies zu melden.

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=188581#post188581


----------



## andy01 (16 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Danke Aka-Aka der beigefügte Link hat mich beruhigt, sehr informitv, kann ich allen interessierten und natürlich vorallem den Betrofenen nur empfehlen.
Danke natürlich allen die sich in diesem wie auch anderen Foren, die Zeit nehmen und den unglücklichen/ungeschickten Betroffenen so wertvolle Tipps geben.


----------



## meyerhosy (17 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



andy01 schrieb:


> Ich habe von SimSeven FZE  W*W.p2p-paradies.com  eine Zahlungsaufvorderung bekommen, leider auch schon von einem Inkassounternehmen (I.D.S. INKASSOMANAGEMENT).
> ES ist möglich das ich da in eine Falle getappt bin, ich habe aber auch schon rausgefunden das die Firma abgemahnt wurde.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich da raus komme und wenn ja wie, danke.


Meinem minderjährigen Sohn erging es ebenso. Ich erhielt von der Verbraucherzentrale folgenden vorformulierten Text:



> .......................................................
> 
> .......................................................
> 
> ...


----------



## heibas (19 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



meyerhosy schrieb:


> Meinem minderjährigen Sohn erging es ebenso. Ich erhielt von der Verbraucherzentrale folgenden vorformulierten Text:



Hallo,
das gleiche hatte ich auch. Zuerst die letzte Aufforderung zur Zahlung, ansonsten ginge es an ein Inkassounternehmen weiter, der angeblich schon eine Rechnung und eine Mahnung per E-Mail vorrausging. Darauf hab ich nichts gegeben, da ja öfter versucht wird Leuten Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und die dann vor lauter Schreck auch noch bezahlen.
Letzte Woche kam dann ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro I.D.S.. Da muss ja was dran sein, war meine Schlussfolgerung.
Heute bin ich zur Polizei und habe Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt gestellt. Leider konnte die ID Registrierung von der Telekom nicht mehr nachvollzogen werden, da sie schon länger als 90 Tage her ist. Es konnte nicht mehr festgestellt werden, von welchem PC die Registrierung erfolgt ist. Aber es muss jemand Fremdes gewesen sein oder vielleicht eine Abzocke. Denn zu dem Zeitpunkt, als mein Sohn sich angeblich da regiestriert hat, hatte er PC Verbot (ich hatte seine Festplatte) und befand sich bei Bekannten auf einer Feier, die keinen Internetzugang haben. Aber auch wenn er es gewesen wäre, er ist noch nicht geschäftsfähig und ich werd das bestimmt nicht bezahlen. Sollen sie doch besser gucken, mit wem sie Geschäfte abwickeln. Ich könnte ja so zu jeder Zeit den Namen und das Geburtsdatum eines Menschen eingeben, den ich z.B. nicht leiden kann und schon hätte er ein Problem.
[.....] Und der Spruch den man manchmal lesen kann und auch hört:"Eltern haften für ihre Kinder"., ist so eine gequirlte Kacke. Das stimmt nämlich nicht.
LG heibas

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Simson (22 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



andy01 schrieb:


> Ich habe von SimSeven FZE  W*W.p2p-paradies.com  eine Zahlungsaufvorderung bekommen, leider auch schon von einem Inkassounternehmen (I.D.S. INKASSOMANAGEMENT).
> ES ist möglich das ich da in eine Falle getappt bin, ich habe aber auch schon rausgefunden das die Firma abgemahnt wurde.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich da raus komme und wenn ja wie, danke.



geh mal auf die Seite Verbraucherzentrale-berlin.Da gibts auch nen super-Musterbrief!


----------



## Simson (22 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



andy01 schrieb:


> Ich habe von SimSeven FZE  W*W.p2p-paradies.com  eine Zahlungsaufvorderung bekommen, leider auch schon von einem Inkassounternehmen (I.D.S. INKASSOMANAGEMENT).
> ES ist möglich das ich da in eine Falle getappt bin, ich habe aber auch schon rausgefunden das die Firma abgemahnt wurde.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich da raus komme und wenn ja wie, danke.



Hallo!Bei mir ists noch viel dicker gekommen:Ich bin mir zu 99% sicher dass ich mich nie bei p2p angemeldet habe!Trotzdem bekomme ich heute einen Brief von dem mittlerweile sehr bekannten Inkassounternehmen I.D.S mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung über 138,01 EUR!Ich wusste zuerst gar nicht um was es sich handelt,da ich weder eine Email über eine Anmeldung bekommen habe noch eine schriftliche Rechnung!Ausserdem war mir der Name p2p-paradies nicht bekannt - bis jetzt!!!Also dachte ich schaust mal bei Google nach ob du ne Adresse zu dem Namen bekommst.Und siehe da:Tausende Einträge über p2p;SimSeven;Sc Adseller usw.Habe mich dann an die Verbraucherzentrale berlin gewandt und dort auch gleich nen Musterbrief gefunden.Schätze mal dass es jetzt mega viel Hin und her-Geschreibe gibt,aber ich glaube ich halte mich da an den Rat der Verbraucherzentrale und meld mich nach dem Musterbrief gar nicht mehr bei denen und lass es drauf ankommen!!!
Schau mr mal


----------



## andy01 (28 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Ich habe heute die zweite Zahlungsaufforderung der I.D.S. bekommen. Mit dem Vermerk:
Wir werden unsere weitere Tätigkeit ihrer Verweigerungshaltung anpassen müssen. Zur Vermeidung entsprechender Massnahmen fordern wir Sie nochmanls eindringlich auf, bis zum 07.04.07 den aus der nachstehenden Aufstellung resultierenden Gesamtbetrag auf unser unten gennantes Konto zu überweisen:
Interessant ist das sich der Betrag von EUR 138.86, tatsächlich um 37 Cents auf EUR 139.23 erhöht hat. Es ist nur nicht nachvollziehbar welche Kosten sich da erhöht haben.
Meine Frage an dieser Stelle, ist bei jemanden dieser Prozess auch schon so weit vortgeschritten oder auch weiter. Ich werde sicher auch weiterhin nichts bezahlen, aber gerne würde ich von jemandem wissen ob und wie es nach deren Erfahrungen weiterging.


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

...wenn du dich hier im Forum etwas umschaust, dann erkennst du leicht, dass I.D.S. wegen deiner "Verweigerungshaltung" anscheinend lediglich beleidigt ist. Und weil der Kummer so tief sitzt, schlägt man einfach noch mal was oben drauf, so als Schadenersatz für den Aufwand, den man nun mit deiner "bösartigen" Haltung hat.

Bleib böse, sie werden es eines Tage verwunden haben!


----------



## lordc (30 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Ich habe von p2p aradies auch eine zahlungsaufforderung bekommen. Obwohl ich diese Seite nie genuzt habe. Da ich selber noch unter 18 bin könnte ich also meine Eltern dazu bringen auch so einen Brief zu schicken?


----------



## heibas (30 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



lordc schrieb:


> Ich habe von p2p aradies auch eine zahlungsaufforderung bekommen. Obwohl ich diese Seite nie genuzt habe. Da ich selber noch unter 18 bin könnte ich also meine Eltern dazu bringen auch so einen Brief zu schicken?



Klar, deine Eltern, müssen bloß schreiben, dass sie mit deiner Anmeldung ( wenn du dich überhaupt da angemeldet hast) nicht einverstanden sind. Meinem Sohn ging es ja genauso. Er hat sich nie angemeldet und ich hab dann noch Anzeige erstattet. Wenn die angebliche Anmeldung noch vor 90 Tagen war, kann die Polizei über die Telekom herausfinden, von welchem Computer aus diese Anmeldung erfolgt ist.

LG heibas


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



heibas schrieb:


> Wenn die angebliche Anmeldung noch vor 90 Tagen war, kann die Polizei über die Telekom herausfinden, von welchem Computer aus diese Anmeldung erfolgt ist


und  wozu soll das gut sein? Warum sollte die Polizei tätig werden? Lies dir das lieber mal durch 
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


> Die haben meine IP-Adresse


http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/


> IP-Adresse* nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger*


----------



## lordc (30 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

danke für die tipps ich werde es so machen, da ich keine Lust habe von diesen Leuten vollgespammt zu werden
MFG


----------



## heibas (31 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> und  wozu soll das gut sein? Warum sollte die Polizei tätig werden? Lies dir das lieber mal durch
> http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/
> 
> http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/



Na, schließlich kann ja jemand anderes meine Adresse und mein Geburtsdatum zur Anmeldung benutzen. (natürlich nur wer mich kennt). Und damit kann festgestellt werden, so sagte zu mindest der Polizist, ob die Anmeldung von einem anderen Computer getätigt wurde. Da wird, so sagte er der Anschluss, also die Telefonnummer an die der PC angeschlossen ist, ermittelt.
Und wenn das jemand anderes war, gehört er in meinen Augen angezeigt. Dafür soll das gut sein!


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

empfiehl  deinem Polizisten eine   Abendschule mit Internetkurs zu buchen oder zumindest die zuvor geposten Links durchzulesen. Du hast es offensichtlich nicht getan. Du muß überhaupt nichts beweisen.
Dass  die STA tätig wird, um jemanden ausfindig zu machen, der sich irgendwo falsch angemeldet hat, 
glaubst du wohl selber  nicht.


----------



## Insider (31 März 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



heibas schrieb:


> Und wenn das jemand anderes war, gehört er in meinen Augen angezeigt.


DAS lesen zu müssen, sollte für jeden Polizeibeamten eine Ohrfeige in seinem Berufsstand sein. Nur leider wissen die wenigsten "aufnehmenden Beamten", dass es um die Sache eigentlich keine Schutzwürdigkeit des Anbieters von Amts wegen gibt, da dessen Angebot wohl kaum eine ordentliche Vertragsbindung beinhaltet. Der jenige, dessen Daten (sagen wir missbräuchlich) verwendet wurden, hat keinen definierbaren Schaden, da er nicht Vertragspartner ist.
Wenn sich ein Anbieter um seinen Gewinn betrogen fühlt, dann soll der selbst zusehen, ob er irgendwie auf irgend eine Weise ein bisschen Recht dafür bekommt, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43976.


----------



## johinos (1 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Naja, das Ding hat aber zwei Seiten. Dass der eine oder andere Anbieter schon aufgrund der Art seiner unfairen Werbung keinen Schutz verdient hat, ist klar. Es ist aber auch nicht gerade angenehm, mit Rechnung, Inkasso- und Anwaltsschreiben belästigt zu werden. Viele zahlen diese Forderungen ja nur, weil sie den Nerv nicht haben, sich gegen unberechtigte Forderungen zur Wehr zu setzen. Und diese Leute haben schon Schutz verdient. Wer zum alleinigen eigenen Spaß andere Namen zur Anmeldung angibt, sollte schon erfahren, dass das nicht lustig ist. Spätestens dann, wenn es zum Stalking (Pkt. I 3) ausartet.


----------



## heibas (1 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Vielleicht bin ich ja falsch hier, aber ich dachte, dies sei ein Forum, in dem man seine Erfahrungen austauscht. Und das sind eben meine. 
Auch wenn dir die nicht gefallen, musst du nicht gleich so aggressiv werden. Will dir doch keiner was.
Ich bin jedenfalls damit weiter gekommen und aus dieser Zahlungsnummer rausgekommen.
heibas

@ johinos
ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## Insider (1 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

...ich sag da mal lieber nichts mehr dazu, da das das falsche Forum wäre.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



Insider schrieb:


> ...ich sag da mal lieber nichts mehr dazu, da das das falsche Forum wäre.


dito


----------



## bjarné (5 April 2007)

*P2P-Paradies*

bin jetzt auch in die FAlle getappt, die erste Mahnung kam und in der stand, dass ich bis zum 9.4.07 das Geld(ca.80€) an ein Commerzbankkonto überweisen soll, andernfalls würden Maßnahmen wie z.b. rechtliche bzw. welche durch Inkassounternehmen eingeleitet.
Ich habe einen Anwalt eingeschaltet, der bereits 2 anderer solcher Fälle vorliegen hat(und das in einem 10.000-Einwohner-Örtchen). Er riet mir dazu, erst einmal abzuwarten und ich dneke auch, dass ich das tun werde und nicht bezahle.
Als diese Mahnung kam, habe ich sofort eine mail zurückgeschickt, in der stand, dass ich mit der Überweisung warte, bis p2p-Paradies mir schriftlich diesen angeblich mit mir eingegangenen Vertrag bzw. das Abo zusendet. Das war Ende März und es ist bis heute noch keine Antwort gekommen, was mich recht positiv stimmt.
Generell werden solche Firmen wie hier bereits gesagt worden ist, wohl eine Gerichtsverhandlung eher scheuen, deswegen werde ich auch nicht bezahlen.

_Posting in den passenden Thread verschoben. MOD/BR_


----------



## Prome (7 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo,

meine Frau hat auch eine Mahnung von w*w.p2p-paradies.com bekommen, die wir natürlich nicht bezahlt haben. Das kuriose war allerdings das der Name meiner Frau der benutzt worden ist schon seit 6 Jahren abgelegt worden war.
Nachdem wir eine Zahlungsaufforderung von I.D.S. Inkassomanagment über knapp 140 EUR bekommen haben. Sind wir telefonisch mit I.D.S. in Kontakt getreten. Nachdem wir deutlich gemacht haben das wir nicht zahlen werden. Hat man uns gesagt das wir Anzeige gegen SC Adseller erstatten sollten. I.D.S. sagte uns das die Polizei unsere IP-Adresse kontrollieren würde. Was haltet ihr davon? Wie sollen wir uns verhalten? 

MfG Prome


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



Prome schrieb:


> Hat man uns gesagt das wir Anzeige gegen SC Adseller erstatten sollten. I.D.S. sagte uns das die Polizei unsere IP-Adresse kontrollieren würde. Was haltet ihr davon?


  Nichts. Wer will hier was von wem? 
Mit geradezu grotesker Dreistigkeit und Frechheit werden hier die Prinzipien
unseres Rechtstaates auf den Kopf gestellt.
Ganz nebenbei werden Straf- und Zivilrecht in einen Topf geworfen und
zu einem ungenießbaren Brei verrührt.
Wer eine zivilrechtliche Forderung zu haben behauptet, hat dies zu beweisen: Punkt.
Was die IP-Adressen betrifft  das hier mal durchlesen. Dann dürfte klar sein,
 was für ein Mist da erzählt wird
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/


Prome schrieb:


> Wie sollen wir uns verhalten?


Sollte auf Grund der obigen Ausführungen klar sein. Mehr zu sagen wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Prome (7 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Herzlichen Dank für den Rat, Picard.
Abwarten und Teetrinken heißt hier wohl die Devise. 
Mal schauen was die sich noch alles einfallen lassen.

MfG

Prome


----------



## Strizi (12 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo,
habe hier auch Probleme mit P2P und ich bin einfach frustriert über so viel unverschämtheiten.Hier ein Auszug von meinem Schreiben.Auch ich brauche Hilfe: Strittige Forderung – Abonnement


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
> ich beziehe mich auf Ihr Schreiben vom 03.03.07, in dem sie einen Beitrag von 82,80 Euro für einen Abonnementvertrag (Zeichen54300) verlangen.
> Ich habe jedoch nach meiner Überzeugung keinen gültigen Vertrag mit der angegeben Firma: p2p-paradies.com- SC Adseller Media SRL geschlossen.
> Ich habe schon mehre Mail von dieser Firma erhalten und habe auch öfters darauf hingewiesen, dass ich keinen Vertrag mit ihnen geschlossen habe.( keine Reaktion)
> ...


jetzt beläuft sich der Betrag auf 138,21€.


----------



## bjarné (13 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



Strizi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe hier auch Probleme mit P2P und ich bin einfach frustriert über so viel unverschämtheiten.Hier ein Auszug von meinem Schreiben.Auch ich brauche Hilfe: Strittige Forderung – Abonnement
> 
> jetzt beläuft sich der Betrag auf 138,21€.


genauso würde ich es auch machen. Nachdem ich am 29.03.07 eine Mahnung erhalten habe, habe ich eine ähnliche mail an p2p support geschrieben, auch mit der Aufforderung, mir eine schriftliche Bestätigung des angeblich bestehenden Vertrages zu schicken. Darauf kam keine Antwort. ERst heute bekam ich eine mail, jedoch nicht mit einer Bestätigung des Vertrages, sondern mit einer weiteren Aufforderung zur Zahlung der 82,20€.
Was mache ich jetzt am besten?
MfG, und Danke im Voraus
[......]

_Name editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## robin92 (15 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Ich habe auch eine Rechnung von P2P-paradise.com bekommen. Kann ich etwas dagegen tun das ich es nicht bezahlen muss ? würde mich freuen wenn mir schnell geantwortet wird.

MFG Robin92


----------



## dvill (15 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Was spricht gegen das Lesen bereits vorhandener Antworten?


----------



## robin92 (15 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

ich hab mir das ganze forum durchgelesen und höre nur dass alle abwarten leider bin ich noch nicht über 18 und war mir nicht im klaren das diese seite kostenpflichtig ist un zu diesem problem finde ich keine klare antwort in diesem Forum.


----------



## dvill (15 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

In diesem Zusammenhang werden seit Monaten keine neuen Fragen gestellt, weil alle Varianten des gleichen Problem bereits bekannt sind. Insofern kann man gut die vorhandenen Antworten lesen.

Das Forum hat eine Suchfunktion.


----------



## Strizi (16 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo, habe erneut,an das Inkasso geschrieben, hier folgender Text



> Sehr geehrte Damen, sehr geehrte Herren,
> 
> Mich interessiert nicht: was Ihr Gläubiger fordert! Ich als Bürger habe ein Recht, und meine Glaubwürdigkeit wird in Frage gestellt.
> Dieser sollte sich die Zeit nehmen, den E-Email Posteingang zu kontrollieren. Und mich nicht mit nicht bestehenden angeblichen überfällige Forderungen drohen.
> ...


Mich würde mal interessieren wie so sind immer unterschiedliche Geldforderungen.Das Stinkt doch  Gruß Strizi


----------



## Reducal (16 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



Strizi schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie so sind immer unterschiedliche Geldforderungen.


...weil der Aufwand des Inkassounternehmens mit dazu gerechnet wird.


----------



## andy01 (17 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Kleiner Update meinerseits:
Ich bekamm von der sim7 am 22.01.2007 ein Rechnung über EUR 82.80, am 09.03.2007 folgte der erste Inkassoauftrag der I.D.S. über EUR 138.86 mit der Frist bis 21.03.2007, die zweite dann am 26.03.2007 über EUR 139.23 mir der Frist 07.04.2007 und neu die dritte "letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage" übnre EUR 143.59 mit der Frist 23.04.2007.
Text:
wir geben Ihnen letzmals die Möglichkeit, die oben bezeichnete Forderungsangelegenheit aussergerichtlich zu regeln und fordern Sie auf, den Gesamtbetrag von 143.59 EUR bis spätestens zum 23.04.07 anzuweisen.
Zahlungen sind ausschliesslich an uns zu leisten!
Bei fruchtlosem Ablauf dieser Nachfrist werden die Rechtsanwälte unserer Mandantschaft gerichtlich geltend machen und anschliessend im Wege der Zwangsvollstreckung beitreiben.
Die dadurch entstehenden Unannehmlichkeiten und erheblichen Mehrkosten haben Sie selbst verantworten.
Danach folgen noch die Kontoangaben und Unterschrift, ohne Namensbezeichnung.

Ist schon ein sehr einschüchternder Text.

Ich werde natürlich auch weiterhin nichts zahlen, mal sehen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## peanuts (17 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Zur artgerechten Behandlung von Inkasso-Unternehmen kannst du hier

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=189579#post189579

und hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=191629#post191629

nachlesen.


----------



## tung123 (17 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*

Hi,

auch ich habe heute eine Mahnung von dieser Firma(p2p-paradies) bekommen.
Auf jeden Fall habe ich nicht vor den Betrag von 82,20 € zu bezahlen. Mich wundert es aber , dass ein anderer User hier auch zufälligerweiße den ganz genauen Betrag zahlen soll. Bedeutet das etwa, dass er genau das selbe getan hab wie ich , obwohl ich NIE auf dieser Seite war??

Nachdem ich hier alles durchgelesen hab, scheint mir die beste Lösung einfach abzuwarten. Wird eigentlich noch eine Mahnung verschickt?? 
Wenn ja, wäre dies auch sehr eigenartig, da erstens auf der jetzigen steht, dass diese die letzmalige Verwarnung sei und zweitens ich laut Schreiben eine Email mit Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen hab, die ich ganz sicher nicht erhalten habe.

Noch eine letzte Frage : Lohnt es sich diese "Firma" zu kontaktieren (Email, Telefon ... ) oder einfach abzuwarten und schauen wie es sich weiterentwickelt ?? :roll:


----------



## jupp11 (17 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



tung123 schrieb:


> Noch eine letzte Frage : Lohnt es sich diese "Firma" zu kontaktieren (Email, Telefon ... ) oder einfach abzuwarten und schauen wie es sich weiterentwickelt ?? :roll:


Lies mal hier: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796
nach dem Strickmuster wird das garantiert ablaufen. Ob du Spass an sowas  hast, mußt du selber entscheiden,


----------



## peanuts (17 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



tung123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Noch eine letzte Frage : Lohnt es sich diese "Firma" zu kontaktieren (Email, Telefon ... ) oder einfach abzuwarten und schauen wie es sich weiterentwickelt ?? :roll:



Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das reine Zeitverschwendung. Viel mehr als den Satz "Der Forderung wird widersprochen" sollte man nicht investieren.


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



tung123 schrieb:


> ...obwohl ich NIE auf dieser Seite war?


Das sagt doch schon alles! Wenn du das Angebot nicht genutzt hast, dann war es womöglich wer anders - es ist die Sache des Forderungsstellers den Sachverhalt zu klären, nicht deine. Wenn du dich nun an die I.D.S. wendest, dann wird man dir sagen, dass du Anzeige erstatten sollst aber bist du deren Handlanger? Sollen die das doch gefälligst selber machen, zumal der I.D.S. dafür mMn das Mandat des Anbieters fehlt.

Dass du bislang keine Rechnung bekommen hast liegt daran, dass die per E-Mail versendet wurde. Wer auch immer deine Daten dort eingetragen hat, das ist auch derjenige, der die E-Mail hätte empfangen können, wenn die Adresse authentisch war.


----------



## Strizi (18 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

hallo,

habe erneut antwort bekommen vom IDS Inkasso...,diesmal teilten sie mir die Anmeldedaten mit, wann und wie ich mich angemeldet habe.(sie meine letzten schreiben an euch)
Aber dies hat ja auch ein haken...:sun: Durch die Seite P2P und deren Angabedaten ist der Auftrag  für die bindent.
Ja aber wie gesagt ,ich war auf dieser Seite: im glauben das es BearShare sei und nun sitze ich genauso in der Falle wie jeder von euch.
Eine Auftragsbestätigung lag auch noch dabei- nur habe ich mich nie und nimmer  Angemeldet- zur dieser Anmeldung gehört eine Registrierung -(Benutzername....../und das Passwort was der Support einem zu sendet per Mail.
Wie gesagt ich habe mich werder auf einem Link Registrieren lassen noch ein Benutzername mit einem Passwort vom Support angemeldet. Was kann ich noch tun,langsam bin ich mit meinen Aktivitäten am Ende


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Strizi schrieb:


> ...sie mir die Anmeldedaten mit...


Dabei handelt es sich sicherlich um die dir ohnehin bekannten Daten, nämlich deine. Haben sie dir auch die E-Mailadresse beannt, an die der Link der Registrierungsbestätigung ging? Lass dir mal die Verbindungsdaten nennen, die explizit bei der Anmeldung vom Anbieter protokolliert wurden und vergleiche die IP-Adresse mal mit deinem Provider (dabei helfe ich dir gern).

Ich habe selbst mal bei der I.D.S. in so einem Fall die Anmeldedaten (vorallem die Verbindungsdaten) erforschen wollen. Die hatten sie in Herford aber gar nicht sondern lediglich die Verbindungsdaten, als der Nutzer den Link in der Registrierungsmail geklickt hatte.
In dem einen Fall stellte sich die I.D.S. auf den Standpunkt, dass das ja das selbe wäre, weil die E-Mail innerhalb weniger Minuten beim Anmelder eingeht und der (nach deren Meinung) da ja immer noch die gleich IP-Adresse hat. Das man das nicht verallgemeinern  kann und dass die Abrechnung in diesem Fall lediglich auf Spekulationen beruht, davon war die Chef-Supporterin (nennen wir sie mal Frau B.) nicht zu überzeugen. Mir schien, die hatte nicht allzuviel Ahnung von dem Ablauf der Anmeldung und welche Daten wann und wo manipuliert gewesen sein könnten.


----------



## Strizi (18 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

hallo, 

habe ich sie richtig verstanden,soll ich ihnen
die Anmeldedaten mitteilen.:-?

Ich habe weder ein  Link der Registrierungsbestätigung bekommen die mir die Verbindungsdaten nennen, weder eine Anmeldung vom Anbieter protokolliert das ich P2P angenommen habe.
LG strizi


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Strizi schrieb:


> habe ich sie richtig verstanden,soll ich ihnen
> die Anmeldedaten mitteilen.:-?


warte mal ab, ich hab´s auch nicht verstanden...


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Strizi schrieb:


> ...habe weder ....


Die Daten sollte der Anbieter (der ja angeblich in der Schweiz ist) haben oder die I.D.S. In diesen Fällen ist es so, dass man alle möglichen Daten erforschen könnte, es aber die Aufgabe des Anbieters ist, den vermeintlichen Vertrag zu beweisen. Hierzu sollte er ein Gericht bemühen und das scheint mir mit den bei der I.D.S. vorliegenden Daten nicht sinnvoll zu sein.
Die I.D.S. schreibt in solchen Fällen eigentlich immer nur ein paar Briefe an den von dem sie annehmen, dass er der Vertragspartner sei - dass sie ernsthaft versuchen den Sachverhalt zu klären, davon habe ich zumindest noch nie was gelesen. Wenn sich einer nirgendwo angemeldet hat, lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach deshalb auch eigentlich gar nicht, sich überhaupt von deren Schriftverkehr beeindrucken zu lassen.


----------



## steve007 (18 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo liebe Leute,
meine damals minderjährige Tochter hat bei den "Brüdern" auf hausaufgaben-heute, lehrstellen-heute und noch 3 anderen Seiten angeklickt. Die üblichen Drohbriefe kamen. Wir haben es so gemacht, wie es mehrfach hier im Forum steht.Widerspruch geschrieben, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein verschickt, die dieversen Anwalts-Schreiben und Schreiben des Inkasso-Büros stumpf ingnoriert. Seit dem ( über 1 Jahr her ) ist nichts (NICHTS!!!!) passiert. Einfach ruhig bleiben und abwarten. Die werden kaum über einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, dem man dann widersprechen sollte, einen Gerichtsprozess riskieren. Der hätte dann nämlich Signalwirkung und das "schöne"  Spiel hätte ein jähes Ende! Steve


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Ist den Mahnungsempfängern eigentlich schon mal aufgefallen, dass in den Mahnungen lediglich eine Zahlenkolonne als IP-Adresse angegeben wird, nach dem Schema: ********* und nicht ***.***.*** oder **.***.*.**, wie das zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes notwendig wäre? Zumindest diesen angeblichen Beweis können die sich damit an die Wand nageln.


----------



## Lemmy (22 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Habe heute auch eine Mahnung über 82,70€ erhalten, werde mit einem Einschreiben (Vordruck der Verbraucherzentrale) mit Rückantwort und per Mail antworten. Hab das Angebot der "Firma " nie wahrgenommen, fühle mich verarscht und denke, dass es rechtlich mindestens umstritten ist ( bin kein Rechtsanwalt o.Ä.)mit welcher Frechheit diese Firma aggiert.
Gruss Lemmy


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

@ Lemmy, dein Fall ist so einer, bei dem man der Firma nicht unbedingt was bösartiges unterstellen kann. In nicht wenigen Fällen, wie deinem, hat womöglich irgendwer die Daten des Rechnungsempfängers verwendet und so die Rechnung ausgelöst - zum Nachteil des Anbieters. Nun ist es aber Sache der Firma darüber den Nachweis zur führen, nicht die des Rechnungsempfängers.


----------



## peanuts (22 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Ich halte die Kosten für das Einschreiben für rausgeworfenes Geld. Tipp: Brief unter Zeugen in den Umschlag stecken und in den Briefkasten werfen.


----------



## Lemmy (23 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Ja, sollte eigentlich reichen. Vorallem wenn man die Beiträge hier ließt. Man kann anscheinend davon ausgehen, dass, wenn man diesen Brief schickt, die dubiosen Machenschaften der Firma aufhören, da die [...] merken, dass man sich nicht so schnell einschüchtern lässt.
Grüsse

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## peanuts (23 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Diese Firma dürfte in der Beziehung völlig schmerzfrei sein. Hauptzweck eines solchen Briefes sollte sein, dass man ihn im Zweifel vor Gericht vorlegen  und damit belegen kann, dass man der Forderung widersprochen hat.


----------



## Missy (23 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo,war 2 Tage nicht da. Ich habe die Probleme mit der Firma Vita Active LTD.
Wer hat mit diesem [edit] verein noch Probleme? Bei mir war es auch mein minderjähriger Sohn der diesen Bockmist verzapft hat. Bei uns gab es aber keine Rechnungen sondern gleich "Letzte Mahnung". Das am 24.01.07, 14.02.07, worauf dann am 02.04.07 dieses ominöse Schreiben der Anwaltskanzlei (nennt sich auch Inkassodezernat) H[ edit]  folgte. Ich habe bis jetzt auf keines der Schreiben reagiert. Ob ich mal ´ne saftige mail schicken sollte?

_ein Wort und persönliche Daten editiert, siehe NUB, modaction _


----------



## peanuts (23 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Lies mal http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/10/09/iq-test-mit-dem-inkassodezernat/

Zur artgerechten Behandlung von Inkasso-Unternehmen kannst du hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=189579#post189579
und hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=191629#post191629
nachlesen.


----------



## Missy (23 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Danke peanuts! Der Hinweis war echt interessant! Schön zu wissen, daß man nicht alleine gea... ist.

Gruß Missy


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2007)

*p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo,

ich habe mich am 18.04.2007 bei der o.g. Adresse angemeldet.
Ich habe mir ein Programm runtergeladen, dieses Ich mir schon vor 2 Tagen wieder deinstalliert habe !
Ich habe heute auf meiner Email-Adresse eine Rechnung von p2p-paradies bekommen von 82,80 €....."Zahlungsziel 10 Tage" steht auch noch drin.
Ich habe nichts gewusst und nichts gelesen, dass das was kostet.
Ich habe jetzt wirklich Angst !
Muss ich das zahlen ?
Ich habe mich übrigens dort mit falschen Namen/Adresse angemeldet.
Bitte helft mir, ich habe echt Angst.
Soll ich das zahlen, oder soll ich denen irgendwas schreiben, das ich das kündige oder lösche ?

Vielen Vielen Dank

Michele


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2007)

*AW: p2p-paradies.com*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Soll ich das zahlen, oder soll ich denen irgendwas schreiben, das ich das kündige oder lösche ?


einfach in die Landschaft posten, um die Anmeldepflicht für dieses Thema zu umgehen hilft nicht weiter 


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen  nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.[/list]


----------



## Mona92 (23 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

 Hallo!
Icg bin auch noch nicht voll jährig aber habe den [...] gemacht und mich da angemeldet für 14 tage probe!
habe aber nach ner woche eine kündigung geschickt da ich mein passwort gar nicht eingeben konnte und den dienst nicht nutzen konnte nun habe ich eine rechnung bekomen !
Ich habe Angst das jetzt die polizei oder das gericht zu mir kommt da mene eltern meinen wir sollten einfach nix machen denn da kommt eh nix merh außer Mahnungen und vil. ein paar gerichtsdoungen die die aber eh nicht wahr machen!Ich weiß nicht ob das so richtig ist und habe Angst könnt ihr mir vil. sagen was ich nun tun soll? BITTE HELFT MIR!
Icgh habe gelernt das man so einen [...] nicht mehr machen soll!
Würde mich freuen wenn sich einer bei mir meldet und mir helfen kann DANKE in vorraus!
Liebe Grüße MONA92

_[Fäkalien und überzählige Ausrufungszeichen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## peanuts (23 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Zuerst: keine Panik.

Als nächstes solltest du mal lesen, was zum Thema bereits geschrieben wurde. Das kostet ein bißchen Zeit, aber danach weisst du dann auch, wie duch dich weiter verhalten kannst. Hilfe im Einzelfall ist leider nicht möglich, denn das wäre unzulässige Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Penelope Poe (23 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Mona92 schrieb:


> :
> Icg bin auch noch nicht voll jährig
> ...
> Ich habe Angst das jetzt die polizei oder das gericht zu mir kommt da mene eltern meinen wir sollten einfach nix machen denn da kommt eh nix merh



Hör einfach auf deine Eltern! Manchmal haben Eltern nämlich Recht!!  Und da du sowieso noch nicht volljährig bist brauchst du für gewisse Geschäft eh deren Einwilligung - und die werden sie dir kaum gegeben haben  Also keine Panik!


----------



## Krasskan (24 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo. Ich bin aus versehen auch auf diese Firma reingefallen. Als ich die Rechnung bekommen habe habe ich sofort eine Email mit der Kündigung geschrieben und ein paar Tage später noch eine zweite. Jetzt habe ich eine Mahnung bekommen und es wird mir mit Anwalt und Inkassogebühren gedroht. Kann mir jemand helfen da wieder rauszukommen?


----------



## peanuts (24 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Jo, dein Anwalt. Oder du selbst. Musst du nur lesen, was hier zum Thema bereits geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Krasskan (24 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Ja ich weiss nicht ob ich bezahlen soll oder weiterhin ignorieren? Leider habe ich keinen Anwalt und kann mir auch keinen Leisten.


----------



## Krasskan (24 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Das musst du mir schon genauer erklären. Ich habe denen bereits 4 Emails geschickt und werde heute noch einen Brief mit dem Vordruck der Verbraucherzentrale schicken.


----------



## Missy (24 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Ich bin stark am überlegen, ob ich es auf eine "gerichtliche Durchsetzung" der Forderung ankommen lasse. Habe mich bis jetzt bei dem Inkassobüro in keiner Weise gemeldet. Auch vorher schon nicht bei der Vita Aktive LTD, da ich erst letzte Woche von dem ganzen Kenntnis erlangt habe (mein Sohn). Glaubt irgend jemand daran, daß die wirklich vor Gericht ziehen? Ich habe in den ganzen Beiträgen noch keinen gefunden, dem das passiert ist.


----------



## peanuts (24 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Na also. Selbst wenn, die Beweislast liegt beim Anbieter.


----------



## Missy (24 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Ich hätte echt tierischen Spass daran das auszufechten! Zumal auf dieser Seite der Firma in keiner Weise offensichtlich auf Kosten für diesen Lebenserwartungstest hingewiesen wird. Das hat selbst der Polizist nicht gefunden! Werde heute nochmal versuchen, diesen zu kontaktieren. Mal sehen was der noch angibt.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Missy schrieb:


> Ich hätte echt tierischen Spass daran das auszufechten! .



Das wird höchstwahrscheinlich ein Wunschtraum bleiben. Bisher hat sich  ein einziges "Unternehmen"
 vor die Gerichtsschranken gewagt und dabei ein paar Ohrfeigen erhalten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304


----------



## Missy (24 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Ich weiß, Gerichtsurteil München, hab ich gelesen. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, welche Firma das ist. Die ursprünglichen Kosten waren (wie bei der Frau in dem Fall) auch 30 Euro. Aber hier mal was lustiges: Rechenaufstellung der Anwaltskanzlei (Inkassodezernat)

Hauptforderung:         30 Euro
Mahnkosten:               5 Euro
Anwaltskosten:          29 Euro
Zwischenzins:            0.97 Euro     

ergibt bei denen: 59.97 Euro

Bei mir kommen da 64.97 Euro raus. Fazit: mit dem rechnen haperts also auch!


----------



## Missy (25 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo! Gibt es eigentlich noch jemanden außer mir, der mit der Firma Vita Active LTD Probleme hat? Wenn ja, würde mich interessieren wie weit das bei demjenigen schon fortgeschritten ist. Hat evtl. schon einer ´nen Mahnbescheid gekriegt?


----------



## jupp11 (25 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Missy schrieb:


> Hat evtl. schon einer ´nen Mahnbescheid gekriegt?


wenn du den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid meinst:  nein 
da warten alle gespannt drauf, aber selbst wenn, wäre das nur ein Antäuschungsmanöver.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
spannend würde es erst danach. (wenn der  Mahnbescheid mit Kreuzchen 
für Widerspruch zurückgeschickt worden wäre.)


----------



## Strizi (29 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ist den Mahnungsempfängern eigentlich schon mal aufgefallen, dass in den Mahnungen lediglich eine Zahlenkolonne als IP-Adresse angegeben wird, nach dem Schema: ********* und nicht ***.***.*** oder **.***.*.**, wie das zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes notwendig wäre? Zumindest diesen angeblichen Beweis können die sich damit an die Wand nageln.


Hallo, ich bin es wieder habe mich einwenig rum gehört,
meine IP-Adresse ist nach dem Schema zusammen hängend geschrieben ohne 
Komma,Punkt ect. Und über unseren Telef.Anschluß der Ch gibt es solche Nummer überhaupt nicht. Was kann ich noch tun?


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

...z. B. den Sonntag genießen.  Dir sollte klar sein, dass man keinerlei nachvollziehbare Beweise gegen dich in der Hand hat und sowas wirkt bei mir z. B. beruhigend.


----------



## Strizi (29 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...z. B. den Sonntag genießen.  Dir sollte klar sein, dass man keinerlei nachvollziehbare Beweise gegen dich in der Hand hat und sowas wirkt bei mir z. B. beruhigend.


Danke für die trost spendende Worte,ich genieße den Sonntag wohl, aberes ist schon frosttrierent mit wieviel Sturheit und inkomputenz diese Leute am Tage legen. Man kann tun was zu tun ist, es fruchtet nicht.:wall: :wall:


----------



## j.mehaidli (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> http://dejure.org/gesetze/ZPO/286.html
> 
> 
> 
> Das Gericht glaubt, dass im Einschreiben der Brief war.


Sorry that I have to write in english but I'm desparate! To nobody's surprise I received a 'mahnung' like everybody else from 'p2p paradies'. I sent them back a registered letter saying the following:

Strittige Forderung – Abonnement  / P2P-Paradies


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich beziehe mich auf ihre Brief vom 19.04.2007in dem sie einen Beitrag von 82.80 Euro für einen Abonnementvertrag verlangen.

Ich habe jedoch nach meiner Überzeugung keinen gültigen Vertrag mit ihnen geschlossen.
Daher bin ich auch nicht bereit, ihre Forderung zu begleichen. Sollten Sie dennoch meinen, dass es zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen und damit einen gültig Vertrag gibt, fordere ich Sie auf, den Nachweis zu erbringen, welches Angebot Sie mir in welcher Weise und zu welchem Zeitpunkt gemacht haben, und wie und wann ich dieses Angebot angenommen habe.

Hilfsweise widerrufe und kündige ich den ihrer Meinung nach bestehenden Vertrag und fechte ihn auch hilfsweise wegen arglistiger Täuschung an.

Des weiteren teile ich ihnen mit, dass ich Strafanzeige bei der zuständigen Polizeidienststelle erstatten werde, wenn sich herausstellt, dass ihre Forderung unberechtigt ist.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Angelegenheit erledigt ist und werde ihr Schreiben und mein Antwortschreiben in Kopie an die Verbraucherzentrale (Dein Bundesland) zur Kenntnis weiterleiten.

I thought that was the end of it until today I received the following e-mail:

wir möchten Sie darauf hinweisen, dass durch das Ausfüllen der Registrierungsmaske ein rechtmäßiger Vertrag zustande kam. 

Über diese Bestätigung stellen wir sicher, dass Sie sich auch tatsächlich selbst bei unserem Service angemeldet haben.

Anbei übersenden wir Ihnen Ihre Kundendaten:

What should I do? What can they do I live in Switzerland? Can I tell them to kiss my ***?

Thanks, Jac


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post*



j.mehaidli schrieb:


> Sorry that I have to write in english but I'm desparate!
> (...)
> What should I do? What can they do I live in Switzerland? Can I tell them to kiss my ***?
> 
> Thanks, Jac


Well, Jac, to me it seems that you can quite well understand German texts. So please consider the following by one of our Mods:
*Was soll ich tun? What shall I do?*
The rest will fall into the right places itself.


----------



## j.mehaidli (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

:wall: Thanks for for trying to help me but my german is not that good! But I'll give it a go!:wall:


----------



## conair2004 (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hier ein Beitrag der Verbraucherzentrale zum Thema:

**********************************************************
SC Adseller Media SRL, Rumänien
w*w.p2p-paradies.com
Es handelte sich um ein Internetportal zum Datenaustausch (sog. „filesharing“). Auf der Startseite wurde mit der Botschaft „Über 10.000.000 Filesharing-Nutzer weltweit“ sowie den Angaben „563 Mill. Texte, 48 Mill. Videos, 270 Mill. MP3’s…“ geworben. Ebenso mit den Aussagen p2p-paradies biete eine „Vielzahl an Inhalten“ an, die „redaktionell betreut und aktuell gestaltet“ seien.
Des Weiteren befand sich auf der Seite ein vom Nutzer auszufüllendes Formular, dessen Daten mit einem Klick auf den mit „Anmelden“ beschrifteten Knopf an den Anbieter versandt wurden. Seitlich des Formulars war in einer Reihe mit Werbeaussagen in kleiner Schrift folgender Hinweis angebracht:
„Ihre Testzeit verändert sich nach Ablauf des Anmeldetages (ab 24:00 Uhr) zu einem Abo zum Preis von 6,90 Euro inkl. MwSt monatlich bei einer Laufzeit von 12 Monaten mit einer jährlichen Abrechnung im Voraus.“

Abmahnung konnte bisher nicht zugestellt werden.

**********************************************************


----------



## andy01 (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



andy01 schrieb:


> Kleiner Update meinerseits:
> Ich bekamm von der sim7 am 22.01.2007 ein Rechnung über EUR 82.80, am 09.03.2007 folgte der erste Inkassoauftrag der I.D.S. über EUR 138.86 mit der Frist bis 21.03.2007, die zweite dann am 26.03.2007 über EUR 139.23 mir der Frist 07.04.2007 und neu die dritte "letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage" übnre EUR 143.59 mit der Frist 23.04.2007.
> Text:
> wir geben Ihnen letzmals die Möglichkeit, die oben bezeichnete Forderungsangelegenheit aussergerichtlich zu regeln und fordern Sie auf, den Gesamtbetrag von 143.59 EUR bis spätestens zum 23.04.07 anzuweisen.
> ...



update vom 5. Juni 2007

Nachdem ich nach er dritten Zahlungsaufvorderung nichts mehr gehört habe, und nach gut einem Monat Ruhe, gedacht habe es seie jetzt überstanden, bekamm ich heute ein mail von p2p....
Sie informieren mich das Sie meine Kündigung nun bestätigen und nach Erhalt der vollständigen Zahlung der Zugang wieder freigeschaltet wird. Der Zugang wäre gültig bis 12.12.2007 und wird danach eingestellt.
Ich werde natürlich auch weiterhin nichts mehr unternehmen. Für den Fall das doch nochmal etewas kommen wird, werde ich natürlich hier über die weiteren Geschehnisse informiern.


----------



## conair2004 (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Neues von der Website:
"Um unsere Servicequalität weiterhin gewährleisten zu können, haben wir uns entschieden, seit dem 26.4.07 keine neuen Mitglieder aufzunehmen."

Da scheinen ja gewaltig viele Mitglieder dabei zu sein, wenn man schon wegen Überlastung den Server schließen muss :scherzkeks: . Na hoffentlich bleibt der Service dann auch weiterhin so toll...:machkaputt:


----------



## McAbre (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich hab nun, glaub ich, ein neues Phänomen in der Entwicklung dieser Geschichte erlebt. Als ich um kurz nach 8 meine Emails abgerufen habe, fand ich eine Email von p2p-paradies.com, die ich heute Nacht um 01:08 Uhr gesendet bekommen hab. Diese beinhaltete eine Rechnung für eine Bestellung am 22.04.2007. Ich habe sofort nachgeschaut, um was es sich für ein Angebot handelte, da mir dieser "Service" nicht bekannt war. Auch habe ich nie zuvor eine Email von dem Anbieter bekommen, was ja theoretisch der Fall sein müsste. Auch der Versuch, ein Passwort anzufordern, das ja ebenfalls theoretisch vorhanden sein müsste, scheiterte allein schon an der Möglichkeit. Ich habe mich sofort mit einem Anwalt in Verbindung gesetzt und werde nach seinem Rat auch erst einmal warten, bis ich etwas handfestes habe, das ich bei ihm vorlegen kann. De empfohlene Email des Verbraucherschutzes habe ich auch schon versandt, mit Kopie an den Anwalt.
Nun werden wir wohl mal warten.
Auffällig und Merkwürdig ist lediglich eben jener Hinweis über den Aufnahmestop und damit im Zusammenhang mein angebliches Anmelde-Datum und die erst jetzt erfolgte Zustellung der Rechnung. 
Da fragt man sich doch, was da nu wieder kommt.
hat noch einer von Euch eine solche Zeitspanne zwischen angeblicher Anmeldung und der unberechtigten Rechnungsstellung? Würd mich mal interessieren.

Gruß

Mäc


----------



## Surprise (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo!
Auch ich bekam eine Mail mit einer Rechnung von p2p.
War natürlich auch gleich stutzig.
Hab dem Support von dieser Firma gemailt, mir doch noch mal die Mail mit der Anmeldebestätigung (Zugangsdaten) meiner Daten zukommen zu lassen.
Wenn ich bei denen was abgeschlossen habe, muss diese Mail ja wohl noch bei denen vorhanden sein.
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob die mir was senden können.
Hab denen auch schon mitgeteilt, wenn die mir nochmal sowas zusenden, ich einen Anwalt einschalten werde.
Ich bin aus der "Zone" und sage nur: zu "DDR-Zeiten" wären solche Leute gleich in Bautzen gelandet.:wall: 
Aber dieses System begünstig halt alles was mit Abzocke, Betrug, Gaunereien zu tun hat....Aber wo alles nur vom Geld geprägt ist, brauch man sich auch nicht mehr wundern.


----------



## Surprise (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo!
Ich hab die Firma aufgefordert, mir nochmals die Mail der angeblichen Anmeldebestätigung (Zugangsdaten) zukommen zu lassen.
Diese muss es ja wohl noch geben, falls man sich wirklich bei p2p angemeldet hätte...
Wenn die Firma das nicht kann oder will, aber denoch weiterhin Rechnungen per Mail kommen (oder auch Inkasso..) immer einen Anwalt einschalten wenn möglich!!!
Und auf Inkasso immer mit Widerspruch reagieren (per Einschreiben)!
Aber nur einmal (kostet ja auch Geld!!).:wall:


----------



## Surprise (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



McAbre schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Ich hab nun, glaub ich, ein neues Phänomen in der Entwicklung dieser Geschichte erlebt. Als ich um kurz nach 8 meine Emails abgerufen habe, fand ich eine Email von p2p-paradies.com, die ich heute Nacht um 01:08 Uhr gesendet bekommen hab. Diese beinhaltete eine Rechnung für eine Bestellung am 22.04.2007. Ich habe sofort nachgeschaut, um was es sich für ein Angebot handelte, da mir dieser "Service" nicht bekannt war. Auch habe ich nie zuvor eine Email von dem Anbieter bekommen, was ja theoretisch der Fall sein müsste. Auch der Versuch, ein Passwort anzufordern, das ja ebenfalls theoretisch vorhanden sein müsste, scheiterte allein schon an der Möglichkeit. Ich habe mich sofort mit einem Anwalt in Verbindung gesetzt und werde nach seinem Rat auch erst einmal warten, bis ich etwas handfestes habe, das ich bei ihm vorlegen kann. De empfohlene Email des Verbraucherschutzes habe ich auch schon versandt, mit Kopie an den Anwalt.
> Nun werden wir wohl mal warten.
> ...


Hi!
Ist mir genaus ergangen. Meine Anmeldung angeblich von 23.4.07!
Wo finde ich die Mail des Verbraucherschutzes?
Gruß


----------



## McAbre (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo Surprise!

Sorry, war dienstlich ein paar Tage unterwegs. Das Schreiben findest Du hier in den Beiträgen auf dem Forum. Bin auch erst dadurch auf dieses Forum gestoßen und fand es ein wenig tröstlich, nicht alleine mit diesem Problem da zu stehen.
Als Antwort auf die Mail habe ich aber, wie zu erwarten war, eine typische Standart-Antwort erhalten, die nichts weiter aussagt, als das ich mich selber dort angeblich angemeldet hätte, ohne jeden Beweis für diese Aussage. Nun heisst es wohl warten.
gruß


----------



## Surprise (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo!
Ich hab die aufgefordert, mir nochmals die Bestätigungsmail meiner angeblichen Anmeldung zuzusenden.
Als Antwort erhielt ich, dass sie meine Kundendaten nicht finden können...
Mehr brauch ich dazu wohl nicht zu sagen.
Mail aufheben und als Beweis verwenden falls noch mehr Aufforderungen kommen.
Hab schriftlichen Widerspruch bei der IDS per Einschreiben eingelegt (Kopie mir der Mail hab ich mitdazugelegt).
Krieg ich noch ne Zahlungsaufforderung geht es gleich zum Anwalt...
Gruß


----------



## Immo (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Surprise schrieb:


> Als Antwort erhielt ich, dass sie meine Kundendaten nicht finden können...


köstlich, köstlich, der Witz des Tages  :rotfl:


----------



## Surprise (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Habe heute ne Mail vom Suport p2p bekommen:



Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

Um in ein Vertragsverhältnis mit der Firma SC Adseller Media SRL einzugehen muss der Kunde die Homepage w*w.p2p-paradies.com besucht haben. Dort muss der Kunde seine Adressdaten, Geburtsdatum sowie eine aktuelle Emailadresse angeben. 

Die Kosten unserer Dienstleistung sowie die Vertragslaufzeit von 12 Monaten sind bereits auf unserer Startseite noch vor einer Anmeldung deutlich erkennbar. 

Unsere AGB´s können vor der Anmeldung gelesen und gespeichert werden. Bei der Anmeldung hat der Kunde durch Setzen eines Häkchens die AGB´s sowie die Datenschutz- Erklärung akzeptiert und bestätigt, daß er über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt wurde. 

Der Kunde hat die Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform sofort nach seiner Anmeldung per Email erhalten. Ebenso ist diese bereits vor einer Anmeldung auf unserer Startseite ersichtlich. In der Bestätigungsmail befindet sich ausserdem der Benutzername sowie das Passwort

Unser Programm sendet automatisch alle Emails an die vom Kunden angegebene Emailadresse.

Anmeldedaten: *(habe meine Daten hier mal rausgenommen...)*

Mein Name...

Meine Straße...
Mein Ort...
Tel.: Mein Telefon
E-Mail: Meine Mailadresse 
Bestellt: 2007-04-23
Läuft ab: 2008-04-24 13:52:17
Geburtsdatum: Mein Geburtsdatum 
2007-04-23 13:52:17 (88.72.82.52) 
Aktiviert
User logged in 

2007-04-23 13:51:17 (88.72.82.52) 
Erstellt
By User 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

*Ich hab die nochmals aufgefordert, mir nochmals die Bestätigungsmail meiner Anmeldung (mit Username und Passwort) zuzusenden.
Als Antwort kam bisher immer, dass sie meine Kundendaten nicht finden können..*..


----------



## Surprise (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Strizi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin es wieder habe mich einwenig rum gehört,
> meine IP-Adresse ist nach dem Schema zusammen hängend geschrieben ohne
> Komma,Punkt ect. Und über unseren Telef.Anschluß der Ch gibt es solche Nummer überhaupt nicht. Was kann ich noch tun?


Hallo!
Ist das eine normale IP-Adresse?88.72.82.52)
War in dem Schreiben mit angegeben, was ich von p2p-paradise per Mail erhielt.
Auch ich kann mich nicht erinnern, bei denen bewußt etwas abgeschlossen zu haben. Haben aber meine komplette Anschrift (mit Geburtsdatum, Telefon usw.) Jetzt wollen die mir nochmal die Mail mit dem Usernamen und dem Passwort zuschicken.


----------



## matze86 (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

hallo erstmal 

hatte vor einiger zeit einen sehr dummen fehler gemacht mit der "paradies" firma ,so will ich sie jetzt mal nennen,gemacht  !!!
hatte auch ne zahlungs aufforderrungen bekommen und hatte innerhalb der 14tage den vertrag wiederrufen und die mail an die auf der internetseite stehende adresse geschickt .
_SC Adseller Media SRL
Prislop 6
300489 Timisoara
Romania
Telefon:0180-55529001468 (14 Cent/Min., CNS 24)
Telefax:0180-55529001457 (14 Cent/Min., CNS 24)
E-Mail: [email protected] _

darauf hin wurde mir geantworted:

_Sehr geehrte(r) Kund(e)in,

leider können wir Ihren Kündigungsnachweis nicht akzeptieren, da Sie bei einem
anderen Internetanbieter gekündigt haben.

Bitte begleichen Sie daher die 84€ innerhalb der Frist. Falls Sie die Zahlung
dennoch verweigern, müssen Sie mit einer Mahnung rechnen bzw. einem Schreiben
unseres Rechtsanwaltes. Ihnen entstehen dadurch weitere Kosten.
_

und gestern kam ne mail mit ner wiederholten zahlungs aufforderung
und eine drohung mit ihrem anwalt

das beste ist ja das sie mir noch ne link mit geschickt haben von einer kanzlei für foderungseinzug   forderungseinzug.de/ :vlol: 
schaut mal rein in den link

matze

_ Link, der mehr als bekannt und irrelevant ist,  deaktiviert modinfo _


----------



## BlackSheep (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin grad auf euer forum zu o.g. thema gestoßen und wollt da auch ma über meine situation berichten...

Ich habe am 13.06. post von dem schon so oft hier genannten Inkasso-unternehmen I.D.S. bekommen, in dem ich aufgefordert werde eine rechnung von 138,49€ zu zahlen. Ich wusste nicht wofür also rief ich bei dieser Firma an und fragte woher die solche Ansprüche gegen mich stellen.
Sie teilten mir darauf mit dass ich mich im internet auf p2p-paradies.com angemeldet hätte, was ich aber niemals gemacht habe. Meine angeblichen Anmeldedaten wurden mir in einem schreiben 3 tage später zugeschickt. jedoch stimmen diese nicht mit meinen tatsächlichen Daten überein. ich habe auch keine e-mails erhalten. Nachdem ich mich gleich mit meinem anwalt beraten habe, sagte er mir dass ich nicht zahlen sollte was ich auch nicht mache. Habe das heute dem inkasso-unternehmen geschrieben...ma schauen was da zurückkommt...

mfg


----------



## AlexDerSchuldner (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Surprise schrieb:


> Habe heute ne Mail vom Suport p2p bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




88.72.82.52


Das ist wahtscheinlich die Adresse von deinem Router, nicht von deinem Pc.
Ich bin auch in diese Falle getappt. Ich wollte Bearshare ziehen, hab geggoogled und kan dann auf p*p-paradies.com. Ich hatte mich (ohne zu wissen das das gefaked ist) regiestriert und wollte das programm downloaden -  ging aber nicht.
ich hab die seite geschlossen.

etwa  2 wochen später kam ein brief ich soll endlich zahlen, sonst kommt die "I.D.S." wovon ich auch schon post habe. jedenfalls hat sich mein vater aufgeregt. als wir abends fernseh geguckt haben, kam in planetopia (oder Welt der Wunder oder so was halt) was über die seite. dann haben wir uns einen abgelacht und die zettel in den kamin geworfen-

[.......]


MfG Alex

_Letzter Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



AlexDerSchuldner schrieb:


> Ich wollte Bearshare ziehen...


Kleiner Hinweis am Rande - das Programm ist legal und kostenlos, dessen Nutzung aber zumeist strafbar (Filesharing) und wird derzeit massiv von einschlägigen Rechtssozietäten (oft erfolgreich) im Auftrag der Musikindustrie verfolgt.


AlexDerSchuldner schrieb:


> > 88.72.82.52
> 
> 
> Das ist wahrscheinlich die Adresse von deinem Router .....


Quatsch! Das war eine Arcor-IP, die für niemanden brauchbar ist, da Arcor die dazugehörigen Daten des physikalischen Ursprung der Session nicht speichert. darüber hinaus ist unklar, woher die Verbindungsdaten (IP und Zeitstemel) tatsächlich stammen. Die hätten genau so gut über eMail-Spam abgephisht werden können oder von jemand stammen, der einfach nur die Daten von Surprise missbraucht hat.


----------



## zoorck (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo erstmal!
...habe sehr interessiert eure nützlichen Tipps gelesen 
und entsprechende Beschwerden beim Ombudsmann eingereicht:dagegen: !

Vielen Dank an Euch

Zusammen sind wir stark:knuddel:


----------



## AlexDerSchuldner (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hab derletzt einen 2 Brief bekommen

Erstens: Letzte Aufforderung vor Klage

Gar nich gelesen - Ignoriert

Dann kam aber der HAmmer:

In dem 2. Brief stand, dass mein Account gekündugt wurde, die bieten mir aber ne ratenzahlung an..

Also ich hab mir überlegt die anzuzeigen#

mb alex


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



AlexDerSchuldner schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir überlegt die anzuzeigen#


Und weswegen willst du den rumänischen Briefkasten oder die Leute vom Inkasso anzeigen?


----------



## Immo (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> Und weswegen willst du den rumänischen Briefkasten oder die Leute vom Inkasso anzeigen?


na weswegen wohl, wegen des inflationär gebrauchten Wortes mit B beginnend in 
 allen Foren und Blogs, die sich mit dem Thema befassen. 
Tatsache ist leider, dass es schwierig sein dürfte  ohne größeren außenpolitischem
 Aufwand an die Verantwortlichen  in UK, Dubai oder eben hier Rumänien vorzustoßen.
Darüberhinaus ist der Betrugsvorwurf nur sehr schwierig bzw gar nicht zu belegen.
Die meisten Menschen haben Nullahnung  zu den rechtlichen Schwierigkeiten dies zu beweisen.


----------



## Klopfer364029 (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



andy01 schrieb:


> Ich habe von SimSeven FZE  W*W.p2p-paradies.com  eine Zahlungsaufvorderung bekommen, leider auch schon von einem Inkassounternehmen (I.D.S. INKASSOMANAGEMENT).
> ES ist möglich das ich da in eine Falle getappt bin, ich habe aber auch schon rausgefunden das die Firma abgemahnt wurde.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich da raus komme und wenn ja wie, danke.


Hallo andy o1, Mir ist warscheinlich genau das selbe passiert. Ich habe von p2p-paradies.com ein schreiben bekommen wo ich angeblech 82,80 € euro bezahlen soll von was ich nichts weis jetzt hab ich schon das 3 Inkasso schreiben bekommen. ich denke wenn das nicht aufhört schalte ich meinen anwalt ein ich weis jett auch nicht wie ich mich da verhalten soll. Digges ??????


----------



## Klopfer364029 (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: p2p-paradies.com*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich am 18.04.2007 bei der o.g. Adresse angemeldet.
> Ich habe mir ein Programm runtergeladen, dieses Ich mir schon vor 2 Tagen wieder deinstalliert habe !
> ...


Mir ist genau das selbe passiert und muss auch 82,80€ zahlen hab ich biss heuzte noch nicht und habe schon 3 Inkasso schreiben hier liegen wenn das so weiter geht schalte ich einfach mein anwalt ein


----------



## Klopfer364029 (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Ich habe am 19.04.07 einen Brief von p2p-paradies.com erhalten wo drin steht ich Zitiere.: Letzte aufforderung vor übergabe an das Inkassobüro. ich soll doch 82,80€ bezahlen. Ich weis nicht wofür und mit sicherheit war ich auch noch nie auf dieser zeite. Jetzt hab ich schon das 3 Schreiben vom Inkassobüre hier liegen . Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen Anzeige Anwalt?? Helft mir


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Immo schrieb:


> Tatsache ist leider, dass es schwierig sein dürfte ohne größeren außenpolitischem Aufwand an die Verantwortlichen in UK, Dubai oder eben hier Rumänien vorzustoßen.


In Rumänien gibt es einen deutsch sprechenden Bürgermeister. Hat den eigentlich endlich mal jemand kontaktiert?


----------



## Wembley (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Das Wort "Inkasso", welches viele Leute in Angst und Schrecken versetzt,  wie man anhand einiger heute geschriebenen Postings entnehmen kann. Es gibt aber kaum eine Grund dazu. Siehe meine Anmerkungen zu diesem Thema, die unter diesem Link zu finden sind.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=181437#post181437

Da schieb ich gleich noch ein paar andere hilfreiche Links nach, die sich mit dieser Thematik im gesamten befassen und eigentlich alles erklären:

1) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
2) http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
3) http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm


Gruß
Wembley


----------



## bergman1983 (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo zusammen ich habe das gleiche Problem wie die meisten hier, ich habe mich nicht bei p2pparadies angemeldet, dennoch verfügen sie über meine Privatdaten (EMail, Geburtstag etc...). Ein schreiben vom I.D.S habe ich bereits bekommen für eine Zahlungsaufforderung von knapp 140 Euro. Die Verbraucherzentrale sagte mir ich sollte einen Musterbrief fertig machen. Wohin schicke ich den und wie gehe ich jetzt weiter vor? Kann mir was passieren, wenn ich es ignoriere. 

Gruß an alle, hoffe auf Antwort


----------



## obstlie (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Ich erhielt heute auch so ein fragwürdiges Mahnschreiben von der Fa. SC Adseller Media SRL  Prislop 6  300489 Timisoara Rumänien.
Die angebliche Rechnung bzw 1.Mahnung über 82,80€ habe ich nie gesehen und diesmal sind 5 € Mahngebühr dabei.Natürlich ist auch gleich die Androhung des Inkasso unternehmens dabei!
Die Anregungen auf dieser Seite haben mir gezeigt, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin.Sicher zahlen viele aus Angst, aber dass ist gerade der Trick dieser [.....].
Alles nur [.......] !!!!!

_Zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## bergman1983 (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Jemand hat mir gestern ein Programm gegoogelt in dem ich die IP Adresse überprüft habe, von der ich angeblich die Anmeldung getätigt haben soll. Da ich in Dortmund und wohne und ich nie in Frankfurt war, konnte ich schlecht die Anmeldung ausführen. Aber ich meine ja auch dass sich die IP Adresse eines Computers ja glaube ich nicht ändert oder so. Oder liege ich da falsch


----------



## Immo (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



bergman1983 schrieb:


> Aber ich meine ja auch dass sich die IP Adresse eines Computers ja glaube ich nicht ändert oder so. Oder liege ich da falsch


Mit dem PC hat das nichts  zu tun. Die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Anwender bekommt    von den Providern
bei jeder Anmeldung eine  neue IP , spätestens alle 24 Stunden


----------



## Heizer (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Ich grüße alle netten Menschen.....

habe ein dickes problem mit dieser p2p-paradies.com Truppe.
Ich besitze seit nicht langer zeit Internet und habe mich da natürlich gleich hinein gestürzt,und da passierte es als ich etwas herunter laden wollte wurde ich frecher weise auf deren seit gezogen ohne das ich dies wollte.
Wusste auch nicht genau was ich dort machen sollte und füllte deren spaß aus bis ich dann von denen ne rechnung erhielt....die ich natürlich nicht zahlte.Danach schreib mich per email ein inkasso unternehmen an und nun habe ich sogar ein schreiben von nen Anwalt bekommmen.
Was soll ich tun wie sollte ich weiter vor gehn?
Wäre für jede hilfe Sehr Dankbar.

Gruß 

Heizer


----------



## Immo (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Heizer schrieb:


> .Danach schreib mich per email ein inkasso unternehmen an und nun habe ich sogar ein schreiben von nen Anwalt bekommmen.


das bekommt so gut wie jeder der hier ins Forum gefunden hat 


Heizer schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun wie sollte ich weiter vor gehn?
> Wäre für jede hilfe Sehr Dankbar.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Persönliche Ratschläge im Einzelfall sind auf Grund des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes verboten.
Da aber schon  zigmal durchgekaut wurde, wirst du alles notwenige und wissenswerte 
selber finden können


----------



## bergman1983 (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Heißt das denn jetzt wenn sich die IP immer wieder ändert, das ich vielleicht doch schuld daran bin. Die IP die ich heraus fand, befindet sich in Frankfurt. Ich kann nichts dafür das ich das bekommen habe, muss ich jetzt wirklich das bezahlen... Keine ahnung, jeder sagt mir was anderes


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



bergman1983 schrieb:


> muss ich jetzt wirklich das bezahlen... Keine ahnung, jeder sagt mir was anderes


Niemand hat dir gesagt du sollst bezahlen.  Wenn du das aus den Postings  herausliest 
ist das schlicht falsch verstanden. Es wurden lediglich inkorrekte Erklärungen  geradegerückt. 
Die IP können die Herrschaften in die Tonne treten, wobei ich eh auf Grund der Postings
 hier und in anderen Foren eh den Eindruck habe, das die frei erfunden sind. 
Offensichtlich glaubt man  damit User, die nicht so erfahren  sind, verwirren und einschüchtern zu können.


----------



## bergman1983 (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Da die Frist abgelaufen ist, in der ich das Geld bezahlen sollte, warte ich jetzt ab , was sich entwickelt. Ich frage mich nur, wenn ich einen Anwalt einschalte, ob der was machen kann oder ob ich nur warte oder nichts mache


----------



## blowfish (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



bergman1983 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wenn ich einen Anwalt einschalte, ob der was machen kann oder ob ich nur warte oder nichts mache



Was du sonst noch machen mußt, hat die doch der Verbraucherschutz bestimmt gesagt.
Einen Anwalt wirst du in der Situation noch nicht gebrauchen. 
Ansonsten steht ja alles schon im Thread.


----------



## tigerlilli (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

hallo kann mir bitte jemand diesen link für diesen musterbrief geben hab jetzt schon den 8 inkasso bbrief und langsam hab ich die schnauze voll


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Du glaubst doch nicht wohl im ernst, dass so ein langweiliger Brief die dann noch interessiert, oder?


----------



## tigerlilli (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

ne nicht wirkluch aber weis nihct was ich machen soll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



tigerlilli schrieb:


> ne nicht wirkluch aber weis nihct was ich machen soll


Vielleicht die Tastatur überprüfen?

Die "!"-Taste prellt.


----------



## tigerlilli (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Vielleicht die Tastatur überprüfen?
> 
> Die "!"-Taste prellt.



sehr witzig


----------



## tigerlilli (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Ist den schon jemand hier auch auf meinem stand?

also hab jetzt schon das letzte inkasso schreiben bekommen!


----------



## Immo (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



tigerlilli schrieb:


> also hab jetzt schon das letzte inkasso schreiben bekommen!


woher entnimmst  bzw.  schließt du, dasst es das letzte ist? 

PS: das allerletzte sind die alle...


----------



## johinos (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



tigerlilli schrieb:


> ne nicht wirkluch aber weis nihct was ich machen soll


Lesen. Denn was grundsätzlich, also auch bei "p2p-paradies" hilft, steht hier reichlich im Forum, an sehr vielen Stellen.

Zum Vertiefen gibt's sogar einen  Grundkurs in Vertragsrecht.

Eigentlich dürften keine Fragen mehr offen sein?


----------



## stefanie1984 (16 August 2007)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



andy01 vom 17.04.2007  schrieb:


> Kleiner Update meinerseits:
> Ich bekamm von der sim7 am 22.01.2007 ein Rechnung über EUR 82.80, am 09.03.2007 folgte der erste Inkassoauftrag der I.D.S. über EUR 138.86 mit der Frist bis 21.03.2007, die zweite dann am 26.03.2007 über EUR 139.23 mir der Frist 07.04.2007 und neu die dritte "letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage" übnre EUR 143.59 mit der Frist 23.04.2007.
> Text:
> wir geben Ihnen letzmals die Möglichkeit, die oben bezeichnete Forderungsangelegenheit aussergerichtlich zu regeln und fordern Sie auf, den Gesamtbetrag von 143.59 EUR bis spätestens zum 23.04.07 anzuweisen.
> ...


hallo, 
´hat sich nach deiner letzten Aufforderung schon etwas ergeben??.
habe nun genau den gleichen Brief bekommen und weiß nun nicht was kommt, werde weiterhin abwarten.
gruß stefanie


----------



## stefanie1984 (18 August 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

hallo, ich habe jetzt die letzte aufforgerung vom inkassobüro(I.D.S) bekommen mit einen betrag vom 143,59. dabei drohen sie mit zwangsvollstreckung und gerichtlicher klage. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, was ich tun kann?
gruß


----------



## Immo (18 August 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



stefanie1984 schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe jetzt die letzte aufforgerung vom inkassobüro(I.D.S)


danach kommt die allerletzte, danach die allerallerletzte usw. 


stefanie1984 schrieb:


> dabei drohen sie mit zwangsvollstreckung und gerichtlicher klage.


Das übliche Wildwestshow. Nichts als leere Drohungen. Vor Gericht ist noch keiner der Typen gezogen


stefanie1984 schrieb:


> . kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, was ich tun kann?


relaxen, schönen Film ansehen, Disco besuchen und  den Quark vergessen.


----------



## bergman1983 (22 August 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Nun habe ich seit 4 Wochen das nächste Schreiben vom Inkassomanagement bekommen. Da steht, dass sie im nächsten Schritt gerichtlich vorgehen wollen. Nun ja, durch einige Tipps und durch das Forum werde ich nix machen, da man eigentlich nichts kann. Und dann mal abwarten, aber komische ist es schon...

Na ja ma abwarten


----------



## ErikderRote (1 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo!
Im Frühjahr dieses Jahres habe ich ebenfalls eine Zahlungsaufforderung in Form einer e-mail von P2P-Paradies bekommen. Darin stand, dass ich eine ihrer
Dienstleistungen bestellt habe, wobei ich mich an keine Bestellung erinnern kann!
Daraufhin folgten weitere Mahnungen bis zur letzten Zahlungsaufforderung...
Doch diese e-mails enthalten nichts als leere Worte!
Da ich minderjährig bin habe ich diesen eine vorgedruckte e-mail, die ich von der Verbraucherzehtrale erhalten habe geschickt. 
Seit dem habe ich nie weider etwas davon zu hören bekommen. 

Die Verbraucherzentrale, an die ich mich gewendet habe hat mir berichtet,
dass sich diese Organisation ziemlich am Rande der Legalität befindet und [......]
Man sollte sich nichts schlechtes antun, indem man weiterhin an diese Sache denkt [....]!!

Wer weiß wie viele Leute schon aus Angst bezahlt haben und in diese Falle hineingefallen sind...

gruß

_Zwei Editierungen aus rechtlichen Gründen. MOD/BR_


----------



## opfernicht (4 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo, bin neu und finde die Thread sehr hilfreich und (einigermassend!) beruhigend.  Bisher habe ich "nur" Zahlungsforderungen von der Inkassofirma bekommen, heute aber habe ich dasselbe von einem Rechtsanwalt (mit RA-Gebühren für 46,41 Euro dazu gerechnet).  Das scheint die Antwort auf mein Schreiben von vor ein paar Monate zu sein, wo ich sie mit einer negative Feststellungsklage gedroht habe. 

Sie sagen:  





> "Zum Nachweis des Vertragsschlusses wurden die IP-Adresse, das Einlogg-Datum und die weiteren Details gespeichert."



Zu einem früheren Schreiben (auf ein separates Blatt, ohne expliziter Verbindung mit dem Schreiben selbst) listen sie meine "Anmeldedaten" auf:  Kunden-Nr., Rechnung-Nr., Name, Adresse (Post und Email), Telefonnr., Geburtsdatum, Anmelde IP-Nr., Anmeldetag.  Darunter steht folgendes:



> "Auftragsbestätigung
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihren Online-Auftrag bei p2p-paradies.com (Firma SC Adseller Media SRL, 300489 Timisoara/Rumänien) den wir hiermit bestätigen.
> Benutername:..........(nichts) / Passwort:  ................ (nichts)
> ...


Ich werde gar nichts tun.  Ist das richtig?  

Wäre es aber nicht gut, die Namen der Inkassofirmen und Rechtsanwälte hier auszutauschen, so dass alle sie sehen?


----------



## jupp11 (4 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



opfernicht schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Ihren Online-Auftrag bei p2p-paradies.com ?


Das  hat aber soweit ich das Posting verstehe, absolut nichts  mit MC Multimedia/ TRT Telemedia zu tun.
Mag sein, dass die dasselbe  Inkassounternehmen einsetzen. Es ist aber ein völlig anderer Problemkreis.

Inkassounternehmen  bedienen viele Kunden. Die aber deswegen sind  nicht zwangsläufig verknüpfbar.


----------



## opfernicht (4 September 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Tut mir Leid.  Gibt es eine andere Thread dafür?


----------



## technofreak (4 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Postings abgetrennt und an bestehenden Thread gehängt


----------



## opfernicht (4 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Danke für das aktive Management. Jetzt bin ich im richtigen Thread. Zum meinem vorigen Post möchte ich noch sagen, das obwohl ich rechtsversichert bin, will ich doch nicht die negative Festellungsklage einleiten, weil ich die Kosten erstmal selber tragen muss, bis die Verhandlung abgeschlossen ist (und ich hoffentlich gewinne) - oder so habe ich das verstanden.


----------



## jupp11 (4 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



opfernicht schrieb:


> weil ich die Kosten erstmal selber tragen muss, bis die Verhandlung abgeschlossen ist (und ich hoffentlich gewinne) - oder so habe ich das verstanden.


Versteh ich offengestanden nicht ganz. 
Die wollen Geld von dir, warum willst du gegen  die prozessieren? 
Was den angeblichen IP-Beweis betrifft 


opfernicht schrieb:


> Sie sagen:  "Zum Nachweis des Vertragsschlusses wurden die IP-Adresse, das


http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49028
Was die Forderungen  betrifft 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
weitere Infos 
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm
http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ118788594816495/link308612A.html


----------



## opfernicht (4 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Danke, jupp. Ich werde nichts tun, bis ich vor Gericht muss. Es geht mir aber wie bei allen anderen - man lässt sich nicht gern bedrohen.  Diese Briefe sind belästigend und kosten Zeit und Nerven, und sind offentsichtlich [.......].  Kaum zu glauben, dass das in diesem Rechtstaat so ewig weitergehen kann.

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## alex_original (4 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Gude, ich bin der Alex un d hab auch seit ungefähr nem hlaben Jahr stress wegen p2p.... die von ids fordern mittlerweile 144.26euro. Ich muss mich da wohl echt angemeldet habn, doch kann mich so sehr ich will nciht dran erinnern. aufjedenfall bin ich noch minderjährig und habe denen heute meinen perso geschickt. hab heute erst gesehn das soviele leute vom selben prob. betroffen sind und bin durch zufall auf die seite gekommen. wie dem auch sei ich hatte nicht viel zeit und hab die texte nur schnell überflogen, weis nun nicht genau wie ich reagieren soll. soll ich behaupten dass ich mich da nicht engemeldet hab, weil die habnn ja meine ip...oder soll ich diesen Musterbrief schicken?, oder soll ich meinen daddy ne mail schreiben lassen dass er davon ncihts wusste und auch nicht eingewilligt hat ...das prob is ich hab als alter 25 anstatt 17 angegebn  wär echt kuhl wenn ihr ner niete wie mir auchn bisl helfen könnt =)


----------



## jupp11 (4 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

Wie  wär´s,wenn du dir jetzt mal Zeit nimmst und den Thread durchliest und 
vor allem mal etwas lesbarer postest. Jedesmal dassselbe  herzubeten nervt


----------



## alex_original (4 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

aber ich habe mich ja echt angemeldet, während der rest meint sie sind opfer eines betrugs. naja k werd mal weiter durchforsten; jo hast schon recht groß u kleinschreibung usw. .... aber bin im stress. der chef kanns ja löschen .sind ja nur 2 kilks egal nimms mir ent übel


----------



## jupp11 (4 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Würde dir dringend empfehlen, es mit deinen Eltern zu besprechen
Die können sich dann das hier in Ruhe durchlesen 

Einzelrechtsberatung gibt es nicht, sie ist schlicht in Deutschland verboten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

dort steht auch etwas zur Frage der Minderjährigkeit
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


----------



## alex_original (4 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Mein Vater befindet sich auf einer 1jährigen geschäftsreise und meine ''mo'' hat 0 plaung von so sachen und hält sich daraus. Bin die Beiträge jetzt von vorne nach hinten durchgegangen und hab festgestellt das p2p mir in  meinem fall (minderjährig) gar nichts kann. Hab denen jetzt entsprechend geantwortet und werde die sache vergessen. Beruhigend ist auch, dass die mit der IP [wenns überhaupt eine nicht-frei-erfundene ist] nichts anfangen können. Es versetzt mich allerding immerwieder ins staunen [......], und dass man (fast) nichts gegen die unternehmen kann. Schade find ich, dass viele (vorallem ältere) leute panisch reagieren und aus mangelnden rechtskenntnissen solchen Zahlungsaufforderungen folge leisten. 
Also nochmal an alle: P2P bewegt sich am rande der legalität!!! = Lieber 20 Drohungen kassieren als nachgeben!!!

PS: finds super, dass es solche foren gibt wie hier und angagierte leute die bereit sind zu helfen[lang lebe das internet!!].
PS2:[nicht zu verwechsteln mit P2P-.-] sorry nochmal wegen meinen vorherigen kommentaren, hab nochn nie an vergleichbaren foren teilgenommen, hast schon recht(wegen schrifft usw.) is ja kein chat!. Und an alle ''neuen'' die das lesen: lest euch erst alle kommentare durch bevor ihr eure fragen stellt, die beantworten sich meist dadurch von alleine.

nochmal thx and alle =) h[ab]e[uch]l[ieb] cya alex
_
Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## opfernicht (5 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Um meine Frage oben nochmals aufzugreifen, gäbe es die Möglichkeit, so etwas wie eine Gemeinschaftsklage gegen p2p-paradies und ihre Verbundeten einzuleiten?  

Ich meine, darf jeder solche Drohbriefe herumschicken, in der Hoffnung, dass irgendjemand eingeschüchtert genug wird, um zu zahlen?  Dürfte man sich auch so auf der Strasse benehmen, oder in der Nachbarschaft?  Darf man einfach so seine Mitmenschen auf Dauer belästigen und bedrohen, und ihnen dabei viele wertvolle Zeit, Nerven und Energie stehlen?  Und das in einem Rechtstaat wie Deutschland, wo man die Hecke u.s.w. keinen Millimeter über das Erlaubte wachsen lassen darf?  

Sollten nicht mindestens die Namen diese Leute publik gemacht werden, ihre Websites contolliert werden, u.s.w.?


----------



## jupp11 (5 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



opfernicht schrieb:


> Um meine Frage oben nochmals aufzugreifen, gäbe es die Möglichkeit, so etwas wie eine Gemeinschaftsklage gegen p2p-paradies und ihre Verbundeten einzuleiten?


Nein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## alex_original (12 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Mein Fall ( minderjährig) wäre geklärt dachte ich, doch dann dies:


> Sehr geehrter Herr alex_original,
> 
> die vorbezeichnete Gläubigerin bietet eine kostenpflichtige Internetdienstleistung an.
> 
> ...


Ich dachte die Eltern verletzen ihr Aufsichtspflicht nicht und Minderjährige sind keineswegs haftbar zu machen. Ich bin echt ratlos wäre schön wenn Die Väter dazu Stellung beziehen könnten, da bei ihnen das Problem anscheinend behoben wurde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Alex_original


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Die Väter wissen es zumeist auch nicht besser, andere Leute hier schon - lass dich von dem Geschwafel nicht einschüchtern!


----------



## alex_original (13 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Es geht mir doch um die Erfahrung, da die Eltern das selbe Porblem mit ihrem Söhnen/Töchtern hatten, und das Problem nach dem Versand des Musterbriefs der Verbraucherzentrale anscheinend gelöst war, im Gegensatz zu meinem Fall. Außerdem bringt mir diese unqualifizierte Bemerkung auch nicht ´weiter, dachte ihr könntet mir § oder direkte Wiederlegungen der von dem Inkassomanagement gebrachten behauptungen liefern. Bin das gesammte Forum durchgegangen und hab mir die Links angeschaut, nach meinem Verständniss müssten die Behauptungen doch falsch sein und nicht rechtens, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

ps: das mit unqualifizeirt war net bös gemeint, bringt mich halt nur kein  bisschen weiter und hab keine bock dass sich die geforderte Summe in Richtung unendlichkeit erhöht und ich dann der Depp bin wenn ich doch bezahlen muss (dann bezahl ich lieber jetzt).


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



alex_original schrieb:


> ...dann bezahl ich lieber jetzt...


Lass dich nicht davon abhalten und verbuche die Summe als Lehrgeld.


alex_original schrieb:


> ich habe mich ja echt angemeldet, während der rest meint sie sind opfer eines betrugs.


----------



## alex_original (13 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

pfffff das ist einfach lächerlich ...als ob die andern hier sich net angemeldet hätten und btw die söhne/bzw töchter hams jawohl auch NUR ohne erlaubniss .....also hör auf mich mit meinen zitaten zu zitatidieren. ich warte immer noch auf gescheite antworten- -


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



alex_original schrieb:


> ich warte immer noch auf gescheite antworten


Die gibt es hier zu Hauf, brauchst nur mal in den verschiedensten Threads quer lesen (nicht wenige Antworten davon sind wahrscheinlich von mir). Wenn du dazu keine Lust hast, dann meide doch diese Forum. Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall gibt es nicht, auch wenn du es womöglich nicht kapieren wirst, dass es genau das ist, was du hier willst.

+++


----------



## schwarze-hexe (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

hallo zusammen,

ich hab p2p, ca. seit 10 monaten, auch am ar.... kleben oder besser I.D.S. egal.... da ich ihnen mit meinem anwalte gedroht habe bekomme ich jetzt einschüchterungsanrufe... :-p:-p . wenn ich nicht eure beiträge gelesen hätte und die vielen tipps, würde ich sicher schwach werden. aber ich bleib standhaft. an alle die hier so toll helfen und so viel zeit reinstecken ein herzliches danke schön!!!

knuddel an alle und liebe grüsse eure hexe


----------



## ErikderRote (8 November 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Grüßgott!

Ich höre von p2p paradies schon seit monaten nichts mehr.´
Gibt es hier Leute, die immer noch belästigt werden?

Aber ist ein Prozess wegen einem lächerlichen Betrag von 80 Euro
überhaupt denkbar??

Wer immer noch belästigt wird solte sich vielleicht an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden, die haben dort sehr gute vorgedruckte Briefe und Mails.

Oder sie einfach ignorieren!
Aber ja nicht zahlen! Wer weiß wie viel Geld die sich schon erschwindelt haben
die verdammten Schmarotzer, Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge

Servus euch


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



ErikderRote schrieb:


> Aber ist ein Prozess wegen einem lächerlichen Betrag von 80 Euro
> überhaupt denkbar??


Theoretisch ja, praktisch ist die Chance vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden sehr viel grösser


----------



## SandraScheibe (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Ich bekomme seit ca. einem halben Jahr Zahlungsaufforderungen von p2p-paradies. Erst war es IDS Inkasso, jetzt ist es ein Rechtsanwalt. Ich habe nach jedem Brief Wiederspruch eingelegt. Ich kann mir leider keinen Anwalt leisten der mir da helfen könnte. 
Den letzten Brief habe ich heut den 21.12.2007 bekommen, das ich bis zum 04.01.2008 zahlen soll, sonst würden Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen gegen mich eingeleitet werden. Ich muß wohl erst mal bis zum 27.12. warten und mich dann bei der Verbraucherzentrale erkundigen was ich als Privatperson noch tun kann. *Oder hat hier noch jemand einen Rat für mich?*


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



SandraScheibe schrieb:


> sonst würden Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen gegen mich eingeleitet werden.


Quatsch mit Soße...


SandraScheibe schrieb:


> *Oder hat hier noch jemand einen Rat für mich?*


Lies das hier in Ruhe und  du wirst sehen was für ein gequirlter Nonsens diese  dummdreisten Drohungen sind:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## blowfish (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



SandraScheibe schrieb:


> Ich bekomme seit ca. einem halben Jahr Zahlungsaufforderungen von p2p-paradies.



So ist das eben, wenn man mit denen Brieffreundschaften pflegt. Je öfters man denen antwortet, um so mehr wird versucht mit erhöhten Druck doch noch an das Geld der anderen zu kommen. Einmal ein Widerruf an den Absender und gut isses. :sun:


----------



## ErikderRote (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



SandraScheibe schrieb:


> *Oder hat hier noch jemand einen Rat für mich?*



Servus!
Die Verbraucherzentrale kann dir bestimmt behilflich sein.
Aber ich denke, dass sowiso nichts passieren wird, auch
wenn du nichts unternimmst.

Ich habe Ihnen eine e-mail zugesandt, die ich von der
Verbraucherzentrale erhalten habe
Er sieht folgendermaßen aus:




Ihre Rechnung vom (Datum), Kunden- oder Rechnungsnummer (Nummer)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


Ich beziehe mich auf Ihr Schreiben vom (Datum), in dem Sie einen Betrag
von (entsprechender Betrag)  Euro für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme eine
Internet-Serviceleistung verlangen.
Der angeblich mit Ihnen abgeschlossene Vertrag wurde von meinem/r
minderjährige/n Sohn/Tochter abgeschlossen. Ich habe weder in einen
Vertragsabschluss eingewilligt, noch genehmige ich einen Vertrag.

Vorsorglich fechte ich den angeblich abgeschlossenen Vertrag an. Daneben
widerrufe ich den geschlossenen Vertrag nach den maßgeblichen Vorschriften
über Fernabsatzverträge. Außerdem erkläre ich auch vorsorglich die
Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen
Willenserklärungen.

Aus den obigen Ausführungen ergibt sich, dass keinerlei Ansprüche
gegenüber meinem Kind bestehen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Angelegenheit damit erledigt ist und ersuche
Sie um eine entsprechende Bestätigung bis zum (gewünschtes Datum)

(Ich bin minderjährig, daher geht der Inhalt des Briefes auch darauf ein)
Falls du nicht minderjährig bist brauchst du den entsprechenden Teil 
nur zu entfernen.
_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _

Solltest du dich an die verbraucherzentrale wenden,
wirst du warscheinlich sowas ähnliches erhalten.

Hoffe dir weitergeholfen zu haben


----------



## Fritzken (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



blowfish schrieb:


> So ist das eben, wenn man mit denen Brieffreundschaften pflegt. Je öfters man denen antwortet, um so mehr wird versucht mit erhöhten Druck doch noch an das Geld der anderen zu kommen. Einmal ein Widerruf an den Absender und gut isses. :sun:



Es ist einfach so, das diese sogenannten Mahnungen, eben nur Papier sind, in diesem Fall sogar weniger wert als Toilettenpapier.
Ich war so frei, [...]

_[Ich war so frei, nicht nachahmenswerten Unsinn zu entfernen. (bh)]_


----------



## Fritzken (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



blowfish schrieb:


> So ist das eben, wenn man mit denen Brieffreundschaften pflegt. Je öfters man denen antwortet, um so mehr wird versucht mit erhöhten Druck doch noch an das Geld der anderen zu kommen. Einmal ein Widerruf an den Absender und gut isses. :sun:



Richtig, wir haben auch seit dem 06.02.2007 das Vergnügen durch unseren Minderjährigen Sohn, wir haben das (Mahnschreiben) :scherzkeks: mit zur Verbraucherzentrale genommen, die freundliche Dame hat uns a) ein Musterschreiben mitgegeben und uns b) geraten garnicht zu reagieren, so könnten wir c) den Herrschaften nichts in die Hand geben, was sie eventuell (wenn überhaupt) gegen uns verwerten können. 
Wir sind stolze Besitzer von 4 Inkasso und 3 Rechtsanwaltschreiben und wir freuen uns schon richtig, auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, damit endlich die Post abgeht :-p


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Fritzken schrieb:


> und wir freuen uns schon richtig, auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, damit endlich die Post abgeht :-p


wirste lange drauf warten, den müssen die nämlich in Vorkasse löhnen, 
(mindestens 23,- €)hier im Forum seit dem Start  der Nutzlosseiten vor zwei 
Jahren noch nicht bekannt geworden


----------



## Fritzken (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



jupp11 schrieb:


> wirste lange drauf warten, den müssen die nämlich in Vorkasse löhnen,
> (mindestens 23,- €)hier im Forum seit dem Start  der Nutzlosseiten vor zwei
> Jahren noch nicht bekannt geworden



Na und, ich hab Zeit, aber die nicht mein Geld :-p


----------



## Fritzken (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Fritzken schrieb:


> Na und, ich hab Zeit, aber die nicht mein Geld :-p



Ach herjemine, am 04.01.2008 war ja letzte Zahlungsfrist und nun? :scherzkeks: warten wir weiter auf das was kommt :smile: tja meine Herren RAe da könnt ihr voll vor die :wall: laufen, es gibt nichts.


----------



## fire1959 (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hallo 
verfolge schon über längere Zeit das Forum, habe um Weihnachten rum ein Schreiben von Anwalt bekommen, Zahlung bis 4.1. sonst 0,01 € Zinsen, werde auf alle Fälle weiter abwarten was nun als nächstes kommt. Zahlen erstmal nicht. Morgen Termin beim Polizeiposten, mal sehen was die sagen.

also weiter durchhalten.
gruss
fire


----------



## Fritzken (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



fire1959 schrieb:


> Hallo
> verfolge schon über längere Zeit das Forum, habe um Weihnachten rum ein Schreiben von Anwalt bekommen, Zahlung bis 4.1. sonst 0,01 € Zinsen, werde auf alle Fälle weiter abwarten was nun als nächstes kommt. Zahlen erstmal nicht. Morgen Termin beim Polizeiposten, mal sehen was die sagen.
> 
> also weiter durchhalten.
> ...


Es ist gut, das du dich nicht ins Boxhorn jagen läßt, aber die Verbraucherzentrale kann warscheinlich besser Auskunft geben als die Polizei, aber der Versuch ist ganz in Ordnung, wir sammeln jedes Schreiben und freuen uns über jedes ausgelegte Porto von denen. Leider bezahlen immer noch viel zu viele aus unbegründeter Angst. Wir warten fröhlich auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid der p2p-paradies.com Rechtsvertreter, aber ich glaube, eher fließt der Vater Rhein rückwärts oder Weihnachten und Ostern fallen auf einen Tag.
in diesem Sinne
Gruss
Fritzken


----------



## atum08 (2 April 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hiho, nach mehreren Mahnungen&co kriegte ich heute eine Rechnung von nem rechtsanwalt:



> "Mobilo FZE/(mein name)
> Kunden-Nr. 128630
> Rechnung [ edit]  vom 23.07.2007
> 
> ...




Also wie soll ich nun weiter vorgehen? direkt zum verbraucherschutz? 


gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (2 April 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



atum08 schrieb:


> Also wie soll ich nun weiter vorgehen? direkt zum verbraucherschutz?



Ist nie verkehrt aber vielleicht weißt du danach schon so gut  Bescheid, um selber  zu entscheiden

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 April 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Kommt der Schrieb von den Anwälten L. & H. aus H.? Die "arbeiten" wohl für IDS Herford.

Frag mal Herrn Google - der hat einiges an Informationen zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 April 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Frag mal Herrn Google - der hat einiges an Informationen zur Verfügung.


An erster Stelle


----------



## atum08 (2 April 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Kommt der Schrieb von den Anwälten L. & H. aus H.? Die "arbeiten" wohl für IDS Herford.
> 
> Frag mal Herrn Google - der hat einiges an Informationen zur Verfügung.



jo, und das heißt nu? also ist das wieder nicht ernstzunehmen, weil wenn sie für ids herford arbeiten dann stecken sie wohl "unter einer decke"  oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 April 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



atum08 schrieb:


> jo, und das heißt nu? also ist das wieder nicht ernstzunehmen, weil wenn sie für ids herford arbeiten dann stecken sie wohl "unter einer decke"  oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


Wir dürfen hier nicht mutmaßen; die richtigen Schlüsse musst du schon selbst ziehen....


----------



## atum08 (2 April 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

ok, also wieder ein weiterer versuch leute einzuschüchtern, thx


----------



## subjugation (11 April 2008)

*p2p-paradies.com*

Hi Leute,

also ich habe ein riesiges Problem:

Ich habe vor mehr als einem Jahr eine E-Mail von [noparse]http://p2p-paradies.com[/noparse]
bekommen, in der sie mich aufforderten, einen gewissen Betrag zu zahlen, da ich mit der Firma anscheinend einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hätte. Diese E-Mail kam aber zwei Wochen nach meinem vermeintlichen Vertragsabschluss (was mir jetzt augefallen ist  ), also konnte ich mich aus dem "Vertrag" auch nicht mehr rausschreiben. Also habe ich ihnen erst einmal Emails geschrieben, um den Sachverhalt zu klären. Da ich aber zu der Zeit frischer Student war und mir keine Anwaltskosten leisten konnte, habe ich den Betrag beglichen und vorsichtshalber eine Kündigung per E-Mail bageschickt, so wie es beschrieben war. Ich habe auch eine Bestätigung erhalten, die ich jedoch dummerweise gelöscht habe oder nicht mehr vorweisen kann.

Nun haben sie mir wieder eine Rechnung per E-Mail zukommen lassen, auf die ich mit Ablehnung der Zahlung geantwortet habe. Ich hatte dann auch einige Wochen Ruhe. Jetzt jedoch habe ich einen Brief per Post von einer Inkassofirma "Collector Forderungsmanagement" bekommen, in der sie mich auffordern, den Betrag zu zahlen.

Ich habe mich auf der Website NIE angemeldet und habe seit dem "Vertragsabschluss" auch nie die Website besucht. Was soll ich machen? 
Ich weiß ich habe mich gerade eben angemeldet, aber ich brauche wirklich Eure Hilfe :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2008)

*AW: p2p-paradies.com*



subjugation schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen?




1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen

4) entspannen


----------



## Chr!s (12 April 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Hab jetzt das selbe Problem nur hab ich dass erste Jahr gezahlt und dann nicht gekündigt. Habe einen Brief von Collector GmbH & Co. KG, Postfach 1404, 32004 Herford mit folgenden Inhalt erhalten.



> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> ihr gläubiger hat uns beauftragt, die gegen sie bestehende überfällige forderung einzuziehen. Unserem Auftraggeber sind keine Gründe bekannt, die ihren Verzug rechtfertigen würden.
> 
> ...


naja jetzt weiß ich nimmer weiter da ich ja des erste jahr bezahlt hab und danach nicht gekündigt habe. Außerdem habe ich dieses mal keine schriftliche Rechnung bekommen sondern per e-mail die ich ignoriert habe.


----------



## konnyhh (27 April 2008)

*AW: WWW.p2p-paradies.com*



Prome schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Frau hat auch eine Mahnung von w*w.p2p-paradies.com bekommen, die wir natürlich nicht bezahlt haben. Das kuriose war allerdings das der Name meiner Frau der benutzt worden ist schon seit 6 Jahren abgelegt worden war.
> Nachdem wir eine Zahlungsaufforderung von I.D.S. Inkassomanagment über knapp 140 EUR bekommen haben. Sind wir telefonisch mit I.D.S. in Kontakt getreten. Nachdem wir deutlich gemacht haben das wir nicht zahlen werden. Hat man uns gesagt das wir Anzeige gegen SC Adseller erstatten sollten. I.D.S. sagte uns das die Polizei unsere IP-Adresse kontrollieren würde. Was haltet ihr davon? Wie sollen wir uns verhalten?
> ...


Hallo, hier konny aus Hamburg.
ich habe heute wieder ein inkassomahnung bekommen. 25.04.08. Habe sofort an die angegebene e-mail-adresse geschrieben und zahlung verweigert. zum anderen habe ich geschrieben, das ich das ganze der Polizei übergeben werde. mal abwarten.
gruß Konrad aus Hamburg mit email- [...] 
was ist bei euch rausgekommen ?

_[Mailadresse zum eigenen Schutz entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (27 April 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*

Erfahrungsgemäß interessieren sich die Drohkulissenschieber für versuchte Brieffreundschaften in keiner Weise.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



atum08 schrieb:


> > Mobilo FZE



Irgendwie ist hier was ein bisschen unter gegangen, denn während bis vor einigen Wochen p2p-paradies.com noch rumänisch war: 





> SC Adseller Media SRL
> Prislop 6
> 300489 Timisoara
> Romania


steht jetzt im Impressum ein neues Versteck in der Freibeuterzone:





> *Mobilo FZE*
> RAK Free Trade Zone
> P.O. Box 10559
> United Arab Emirates


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: www.p2p-paradies.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist hier was ein bisschen unter gegangen, denn während bis vor einigen Wochen p2p-paradies.com noch rumänisch war: steht jetzt im Impressum ein neues Versteck in der Freibeuterzone:


Aber eins hat sich nicht geändert: Mit dahinter steckt nach wie vor ein "kluger" Pferdekopf.... :-D


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Juni 2008)

... das sieht die StA Bielefeld in seiner Entscheidung vom 15.04.2008, GZ: 11 Js 299/07, aber ganz anders.


----------

